# Filter Nachts abschalten?????



## uwe7150 (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
mal eine dumme Frage, kann/soll ich meinen Filter über Nachr abschalten?
Mein Teich(18.000 ltr.) seid Sep. 2011 in Betrieb, Filter Oase Biotec Scrennmatic 32 mit 8000 ltr. Pumpe .

Was meint Ihr zu meinem Stromspar- Gedanken.


----------



## katja (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

ganz schlechte idee, da hierbei die bakterien absterben würden. filter immer durchlaufen lassen!


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Hallo Uwe,
Strom zu sparen ist keine schlechte Idee, aber wenn du Deinen Filter abstellst, mußt Du Deine Fische auch "abstellen " . nicht mehr schwimmen, nicht mehr kacken, das Unterwassergetier darf sich auch nicht mehr rühren, die __ Frösche müssen alle draußen sitzen bleiben usw. Dein Wasser braucht den Filter immer, da er 
ja immer lebt, nicht nur am Tag  ! ( Siehe auch Katja )


----------



## uwe7150 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

 Wieso sollen die Bakterien denn sterben sehen doch auch mit abgeschalteter Pumpe + UV im Wasser?


----------



## koifischfan (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*



> Wieso sollen die Bakterien denn sterben sehen doch auch mit abgeschalteter Pumpe + UV im Wasser?


Weil  ihnen der nötige Sauerstoff ausgeht.

Was für eine Leistungsaufnahme haben denn deine Geräte am/im Teich?


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Weil Deine Bakkis absterben, ohne Frischwasser, es gibt dann totes, stinkendes Wasser !




Ups, Koifischfan war schneller !


----------



## uwe7150 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Leistung: Pumpe  70 W
                UV 50 W
                Stellmotor für Sieb 7 W
Glaubeich jedenfalls!


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Uwe, meine UV braucht immer Wasserdurchlauf, die stelle ich nachts ab, oder aber immer dann, wenn ich keine Schwebealgen habe ! Die läuft manchmal wochenlang nicht, da sie auch gute Bakkis abtötet.


----------



## koifischfan (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Stimmt, die UV braucht nicht ständig zu leuchten.
Die Pumpe mit 70 Watt geht in Ordnung.


----------



## uwe7150 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Danke für die schnellen Ratschläge!!
Also Pumpe an und UV aus. Meine Wasser scheint eh recht klar zu sein.....
Wann soll denn UV eingeschaltet werden bzw. wie merke ich das ich einschalten muss?

P.S. Meine Fische sind gut erzogen die kacken nicht in der Nacht


----------



## koifischfan (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*



> Wann soll denn UV eingeschaltet werden bzw. wie merke ich das ich einschalten muss?


Wenn das Wasser trübe oder grünlich wird.


----------



## Joerg (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Sobald du das Gefühl hast, das Wasser wird grüner, kannst du die UVC wieder einschalten.
Meine wird im Sommer komplett abgebaut und trocken gelagert.


----------



## admh (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*



Joerg schrieb:


> Meine wird im Sommer komplett abgebaut und trocken gelagert.



So grob von wann bis wann etwa?

VG

Andreas


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*



admh schrieb:


> So grob von wann bis wann etwa?


Hallo Andreas,
ohne Jörg da was vorwegnehmen zu wollen.
"Grob" ist einfach zu ungenau...egal für welchen Teich
Es kommt auf den Teich dessen Bewohner und alle Umwelteinwirkungen und die Region an.

Wie Jörg schon geschrieben hat...Wasser beobachten (und natürlich das Wetter und die Temperaturen) und dann entscheiden ob die UV angeschaltet werden sollte.
Wenn man da ein wenig erfahrung gesammelt hat, dann hat man 'im Gefühl' wann man das mit dem Abbau und Einmotten am besten macht.


----------



## Joerg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Andreas, Andreas, 
das hängt vom Teich und den Bedingungen ab. 
Aus meiner Sicht wichtig sind stark zehrende Pflanzen (Vornehmlich Unterwasser und Schwimm).
Ein guter Vorfilter, da er Biomasse (Nährstoffe) rausholen kann, bevor daraus wieder Nahrung entsteht.
Beides mit einem angemessenen Besatz, sollte langfristig für klares Wasser sorgen.

Da ich beides über die Jahre gelernt und dann optimiert habe, sollte meine im Juni trocken lagern.

Der Filter läuft bei mir 24 Stunden und 365 Tage, da auch im Winter Schwebstoffe anfallen. Das ist aber nicht bei jedem Filtertyp möglich.


----------



## Harald (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

ein gut bepflanzter Teich braucht eigentlich keine UV-Lampe. Leichte Schwankungen bei der Grünfärbung sind sicher normal und hängen auch mit der Temperatur zusammen.
Eigentlich ist das Betreiben eines Gartenteichs und der Wunsch nach Stromsparen ein Widerspruch an sich. , allerdings bin ich im letzten Jahr damit angefangen, meine Pumpen nur noch halbstündig laufen zu lassen. Die bisherigen Erfahrungen daraus sind, dass das im Frühjahr eher schlecht funktioniert. Jetzt inzwischen hat das Pflanzenwachstum offensichtlich ein Staduim erreicht, in dem viele Nährstoffe dem Wasser entzogen werden. Um die Baktieren braucht man sich dabei auch keine Sorgen machen, da es eigentlich heißt, dass sie ca. 2 Stunden ohne frischen Sauerstoff auskommen können (ansonsten würden sie wohl auch bei jeder Filterreinigung absterben).


----------



## Nori (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Ich betreibe meinen Filter auch nur halbtags (ca. 6.30 Uhr bis ca. 22.00 Uhr)-
meine Anlage ist allerdings so aufgebaut, dass das Wasser immer in den beiden Behältern stehen bleibt.
In der mechanischen Reinigung (wo es ja auch genügend Bakterien in den Schwämmen gibt) sind knapp 300 Liter Wasser - in der kleineren Bioabteilung schaltet sich ab ca. 22.00 Uhr ein Luftpumpe für die Nachtstunden an).
Ich halte diese Betriebszeiten des Filters schon seit 3 Jahren so.
Mein Wasser ist glasklar, die Werte sind im optimalen Bereich (was man halt mit den Teststreifen so sehen kann) und riechen tut es auch nicht. Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die Fische die Zeit, in der Ruhe in den Teich einkehrt (ohne das übliche Geplätscher) geniessen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## uwe7150 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Hallo Nori,
Genau das waren auch meine Gedanken!
Also neuer Versuch wenn die Pumpe aus ist den" Luftsprudler" einschalten?!
Wären dann 15 W anstatt 70 W!
Und was hält der Rest von dieser Idee?????


----------



## Joerg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Ich halte wenig davon, die Pumpe nur stunweise zu betreiben, um Strom zu sparen.
Es gibt stromsparende Pumpen und Dimmer, mit der sich die Durchflussmenge regeln lässt.

Die Variante, Nachts einen Luftheber einzusetzen habe ich auch in Planung.
Im Sommer läuft Nachts eine Belüftung, diese kann dann auch Wasser fördern.


----------



## tyler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Mein Filter und Sauerstoff läuft das ganze Jahr durch ,es sei denn die Rohre fangen an zu frieren.Mit UV habe ich noch keine Erfahrung,dieses Jahr das erstemal.Werde bei Frostbeginn UV abschalten.Gruß Angelika


----------



## pyro (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Gibt es hier auch begründete Belege oder amtliche Aussagen das Bakterien wirklich innerhalb von Stunden sterben wenn der Filter abgeschaltet ist?

Wie viel Wasservolumen hat der Filter? - liegt das Volumen nicht im Bereich eines Miniteichs?

Sterben in einem Miniteich auch alle Bakterien nur weil der Stunden rumsteht und nicht bewegt wird?

Ich glaub das einfach nicht und bitte um Aufklärung.



Mein Teich hat etwas über 12000 Liter, eine Filterkammer mit 90 Liter die noch nicht mal ganz fertig ist, ein Bach-Filterbecken mit knapp 400 Liter und meine Pumpe läuft am Tag maximal 5 Stunden. Das Wasser ist glasklar und hat sehr gute Werte.


----------



## admh (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Danke für die Antworten.
Eine UV-Lampe war am übernommenem Teich eingebaut und lief im Sommer und Winter durch. Daher meine Frage nach einer "groben" Einschätzung, wann man die Lampe einmotten kann.
Ich habe das Ding erstmal abgeschaltet und sehe mir die Entwicklung mal an.

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*



admh schrieb:


> Eine UV-Lampe war am übernommenem Teich eingebaut und lief im Sommer und Winter durch. Daher meine Frage nach einer "groben" Einschätzung, wann man die Lampe einmotten kann.


Hallo Andreas,
wie alt ist denn das Leuchtmittel?
Wenn man von einer Handelsüblichen UVC Lampe ausgeht, dann hält sie (lt. üblicher Meinungen und Herstellerangaben) ca. 1 Jahr bei Dauerbetrieb. (Hersteller und Modell geben darüber Auskunft bzw. kann man dann eine aussage dazu treffen)
Bei Saisonbetrieb (Frühjahr/teilweise Sommer/Herbst) evt. noch ein 2. Jahr.

Sollte das Leutmittel schon länger nicht getauscht worden sein, dann dürfte auch die Wirkung realtiv gering sein und es eher in 'verballerter Energie' enden.

Vielleicht hast Du da noch genauere Infos bzgl. Hersteller, Leuchtmittel und wann das letzte mal getauscht wurde.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Hallo Pyro,
natürlich hast Du Recht - aber wie findet man den richtigen Punkt? Es dauert schon eine gehörige Weile, bis in einem Filter der Sauerstoff verbraucht ist, und dann noch einige Zeit, bis da Bakterien absterben. Einem Dritten einen guten Rat zu geben, wie seine Technik-Abteilung aussehen soll, ist da noch schwerer.
Was Jörg sagen will, ist die Tatsache, dass ohne diese Kalkulation (50% Betrieb, 50% Pause) der Filter sogar besser läuft, wenn er mit 50% der Durchlaufmenge kontinuierlich betrieben wird!
Die Verweilzeiten sind hierdurch höher, was die Leistung verbessert (anderenfalls ist der Filter überdimensioniert - das ist wohl selten der Fall). Das wäre auch meine bevorzugte Strategie... .


----------



## jochen (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Hi,



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Einem Dritten einen guten Rat zu geben, wie seine Technik-Abteilung aussehen soll, ist da noch schwerer.
> .



und genau das ist der Knackpunkt...

wenn man bedenkt das nitrifizierende Bakterien bei einem Sauerstoffgehalt von unter 3,0 mg/ltr. immer noch genügend Stickstoffe umwandeln,
könnte man locker empfehlen den Filter Pausen zu gönnen um Strom zu sparen.

Nur das kann aber auch sehr haarsträubende und toxische Vorgänge im Teich hervorrufen.

Schon das Ein und Ausschalten und damit die Befürchtung Schmodder im Filter zu lösen und in den Teich zu spülen, würde mir Magenschmerzen bereiten,... kann aber auch gut gehen,

oder das die Pumpe nicht anläuft, (Pumpenrad verklemmt bei Stillstand,etc) könnte fatale Folgen haben. usw. usw...

Das man ohne Risiko bei passenden Besatz den Bakterien den Sauerstoff für einige Std. entnehmen kann, zeigt dieses Bild, welches ich schon öfters hier eingestellt habe,

 

blauer Block oben zeigt die Sauerstoffzugabe (Zeit) der Bakterien,
rote Block unten die Sauerstoffmenge in mg/ltr...
also man erkennt...
 es wird eigentlich sehr wenig Sauerstoff zum nitrifizieren benötigt,
und selbst bei annähernd 0,02 mg/ltr, kommen die Bakterien wieder sehr gut in Schwung wenn man sie nach etwa zwei Std. belüftet. 


jedoch wird diese Anlage (Kläranlage) natürlich online überwacht, und gibt bei geringsten Fehlern sofort Meldungen...
und wer hat das schon am Teich...???

wie geschrieben, funktionieren würde es, nur mir wäre es als Tierhalter viel zu heikel...

Gruss,
jochen.


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*



pyro schrieb:


> Gibt es hier auch begründete Belege oder amtliche Aussagen das Bakterien wirklich innerhalb von Stunden sterben wenn der Filter abgeschaltet ist?


Als erstes wird die Teilungsrate zurück gehen.  Danach werden an der oberen Schicht die ersten langsam eingehen. Diese werden dann von den darunter liegenden verstoffwechselt.
Geht der O² Gehalt noch weiter zurück, werden die anaeroben Bakterien die anderen verspeisen. (Genau das wird in der Kläranlage kontrolliert gemacht.)

Je nachdem wie weit der O² Wert gesunken ist, gehen die Auswirkungen von verminderter Leistung (Die Teilung muss ja erst wieder anlaufen) bis hin zu einspülen anaerober Stoffwechselprodukte wie Schwefelwasserstoff.

Es könnte sein, deine Oberfläche im Teich, dem Filterbecken, den Rohren, an den Pflanzenwurzeln ... reicht, um ganz ohne Filter auszukommen.

Ist der Sauerstoffgehalt konstant hoch, reicht natürlich eine deutlich kleine Oberfläche, da die ja optimal arbeitet.
Baut man den Filter entsprechend groß, kann man die Pumpe zeitweise abschalten, da ja genügend Reserven da sind.

Wirft man entsprechend viel Futter in den Teich, will man auch dafür sorgen, dass der Filter optimal läuft.
Könnte aber die Fische auch verkaufen, dann wäre der Filter überflüssig. Ein stundenweises abschalten, kommt daher für mich nicht in Betracht. 

Wenn man optimale Bedingungen im Filter schaffen will, sollte der in allen Bereichen gut mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden.


----------



## jochen (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Hallo,



Joerg schrieb:


> Wenn man optimale Bedingungen im Filter schaffen will, sollte der in allen Bereichen gut mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden.



so isses, alles andere ist ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge...



> Geht der O² Gehalt noch weiter zurück, werden die anaeroben Bakterien die anderen verspeisen.



das wäre mir neu, hat man verlässliche Quellen dazu ?

Im anaeroben Milieu spalten die Bakterien das Nitrat in seine Einzelteile auf, und veratmen den Sauerstoff vom Nitrat, der Stickstoff entweicht über die Oberfläche des Wassers...
warum sollten andere Bakterien gefressen werden?

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## francis89 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Ich habe da mal ne Frage zum Stromrechnung  Also ich habe jetzt auch ne eco Pumpe mit 8,5tl/h (95watt) wenn ich die das ganze Jahr laufen lassen würde ... wieviel € kostet mir das etwa?


----------



## koifischfan (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

208 Euro bei 25 cent die kWh.


----------



## francis89 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Mit Rechenweg wäre cool !!!!! Danke Schön


----------



## koifischfan (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Bitteschön.

Bei Vielen läuft der Filter aber nicht das ganze Jahr. Da wird im November ab- und im März/April eingeschaltet. So sind es dann ca 70 Euro weniger.


----------



## francis89 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Was passiert mit der Pumpe im winter drin lassen? oder samt schlauch komplett raus ?


----------



## koifischfan (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Pumpen soll man naß lagern. Das geht am besten im frostfreien Teich. Schläuche abschrauben und entleeren.
Im Frühjahr führt man aber trotzdem eine Wartung/Reinigung aus.


----------



## francis89 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Und den filter leer lassen ist klar .. muss ich dann im frühjahr neue Filterbakterien in den Filter geben ???


----------



## admh (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> wie alt ist denn das Leuchtmittel?
> Wenn man von einer Handelsüblichen UVC Lampe ausgeht, dann hält sie (lt. üblicher Meinungen und Herstellerangaben) ca. 1 Jahr bei Dauerbetrieb. (Hersteller und Modell geben darüber Auskunft bzw. kann man dann eine aussage dazu treffen)
> Bei Saisonbetrieb (Frühjahr/teilweise Sommer/Herbst) evt. noch ein 2. Jahr.
> ...



Das Leuchtmittel ist neu. Der Vorbesitzer hat es noch getauscht, bevor er uns den Teich im Frühjahr übergeben hat (da war die Technik noch im Keller gelagert - Pumpe sogar nass ). Dabei waren noch eine neue Oase Ersatzpumpe, Filterschwämme und noch ein neues Leuchtmittel. 

Bei seinem Teich und seinen Fischen war der alte Herr wohl pingelig. 

VG

Andreas


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

@Francis - du kannst gerne im frühjahr ein paar starterbakterien in den filter machen, oder du nimmst die filtermedien raus, stopft sie in einen Sack und legst sie im Winter auch mit in den Teich (frostfrei). So brauchen die Bakis nicht so lange um wieder anzulaufen.


----------



## koifischfan (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Du kannst Starterbakterien dazu tun (oder auch nicht). Es gibt wie immer unterschiedliche Meinungen.
Nach einigen Wochen haben die sich aber von selbst entwickelt.

Im Winter schalte ich den Filter ab, wenn die Außentemperatur dauerhaft unter der Teichtemperatur ist. Filter wird entleert und die Medien gereinigt. Teich teilweise abgedeckt, wird es noch kälter wird, der Rest auch.

Im Frühjahr sollen beim Einschalten des Filters die Temperaturen 10 Grad schon erreicht haben.


----------



## Nori (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*



francis89 schrieb:


> Mit Rechenweg wäre cool !!!!! Danke Schön



95Watt/Stdx24x365=832200Watt/Std:1000=832,2KW/Stdx0,25€/StdxKW=208,05€

Gruß Hape


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*



jochen schrieb:


> Im anaeroben Milieu spalten die Bakterien das Nitrat in seine Einzelteile auf, und veratmen den Sauerstoff vom Nitrat, der Stickstoff entweicht über die Oberfläche des Wassers..


Jochen,
die brauchen dazu noch eine Kohlenstoffquelle.


----------



## jolantha (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Nori, 208,05 € reicht bei mir aber nicht.
Ich zahle von April - November freiwillig jedes Jahr für jeden Monat 50,- € mehr, weil ich da meine 2 Pumpen anschmeiße.  
Also 400,00 € mehr, als Ottonormalverbraucher ohne Teich. !!!
Bin ich eigentlich bescheuert ???


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Jo,
mit 100 Watt (16m³/h) sollte man einen Schwerkraftfilter gut betreiben können. 
Der Verbrauch ist also auch stark abhängig von der Filterart und Verrohrung.
Je größer der Teich (benötigte Leistung zur Umwälzung) desto mehr rechnet sich ein stromverbrauchsgünstiger Filter.

Dann muss man auch gar nicht mehr auf dumme Gedanken kommen die Pumpe Nachts auszuschalten.


----------



## Nori (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Wenn ich obigen Strompreis zu Grunde lege, dann zahl ich für die ganze Saison (Anfang April bis Ende Oktober) ca 85,- € - ich geb immer freiwillig nen Hunderter fürs Teichjahr.

Gruß Nori


----------



## jochen (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Filter Nachts abschalten?????*

Hi,



Joerg schrieb:


> die brauchen dazu noch eine Kohlenstoffquelle.



natürlich...
doch was hat das mit meiner Frage zu tun ?
warum Bakterien sich gegenseitig fressen würden ?



> Gibt es hier auch begründete Belege oder amtliche Aussagen das Bakterien wirklich innerhalb von Stunden sterben wenn der Filter abgeschaltet ist?



bei meinem ersten Foto habe ich versucht zu beweisen, das Bakterien durchaus in der Lage sind für mindestens zwei, drei Std ohne jeglichen "Hänger" zu überleben...

hier noch mal ein Bild (Quelle Lehrmappe für Schreiber Kläranlagen), welches erklärt was...bei wie viel Sauerstoffmenge die Bakterien gerade abbauen...

 

ich denke kaum, das noch nicht einmal die anoxische Phase in einem Gartenteich vorkommt, wenn man den Filter für zwei, drei Std. ausschalten würde.
Selbst bei einer Stündlichen Abschaltung hätte man noch aerobe Phasen, also eine funktionierende Nitrifikation, mit "proppen" Bakterien.

*Was aber nach meiner Meinung zu einer teilweise Abschaltung absolut dagegen spricht*

Die meisten Teiche sind wohl *ohne Filter* immens überbesetzt,
gerade Koi (die Liebhaber dieser Tiere mögen es mir verzeihen) sind absolute Dreckschleudern, die ohne Technik und *dauerhaft* belüfteten Bakterien sich kaum wohlfühlen.

In der Natur kommt wohl ein Gleichgewicht ohne große Technik vor,...

in einem mit Fisch besetzten "normalo" Gartenteich sollte man die Bakterien unterstützen...

und das geht nur optimal mit...

*Erhöhung der Bakterienzahl...*

also anbieten durch mehr Besiedlungssubstrat von Bakterien > Filter > Filtermedium
*
Gewährleistung einer ausreichenden Sauerstoffzufuhr und...

Optimierung der Lebensbedingung der Bakterien durch eine ausreichende Nahrungszufuhr*

die beiden letzten Punkte werden erreicht wenn man die Filterpumpe 24 std am Tag laufen lässt.

Gruss,
jochen


----------

